# Can someone identify this injury



## charlesh (Dec 16, 2003)

ok guys can someone tell me what this might be (see picture) its starts off as a white skin peel then ends up peeling all the way off showing pink flesh ! a few months ago it happened to a different fish and i put him in the hospital tank in fear that it might cause a cannibal feeding fenzy eventhough they didnt seem to pay it much attention..... took about a month for it to heal. any info would be appreciated. thanks
Charles


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

heater burn i guess


----------



## charlesh (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah im thinking that as well but it just looks so bad.... any idea if they make universal heater guards ? i have 2 heaterss in a 150 gallon tank and would love to find a way to cover them ?? 
thanks guys
C











henry 79 said:


> heater burn i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

How do you have your heater set-up? I dont know for sure if it is heater burn. But if it is dont worrie about it. I heard some memebers talk about an armor guard that you can find at your lfs or even petco, petsmart. But if you want to save some money, then get about a foot of PVC pipe and drill some holes on it. That way the water can get in and get heated. Cheap and easy to put on. All you have to do is cut it to the right siza.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

charlesh said:


> yeah im thinking that as well but it just looks so bad.... any idea if they make universal heater guards ? i have 2 heaterss in a 150 gallon tank and would love to find a way to cover them ??
> thanks guys
> C
> 
> ...


Check out www.bigalsonline.ca for heater guards like this ...


----------



## charlesh (Dec 16, 2003)

I saw the tronic guards on big als but wasnt sure if they would work on my Ebo-jagers ?? i have the really long 200-250 watt ones .. ???? thats a great idea with the pvc though.... can i paint them with a special paint though ??????



Red Eyes said:


> charlesh said:
> 
> 
> > yeah im thinking that as well but it just looks so bad.... any idea if they make universal heater guards ? i have 2 heaterss in a 150 gallon tank and would love to find a way to cover them ??
> ...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

yep i also think a heaterburn.

PVC works fine i did it over here.
And there is special paint over here is called *epoxy*


----------

